
Google maps shows location of San Bruno shooting - anorphirith
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.6281765,-122.4286366,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m3!15m2!1m1!1s%2Fx%2Fsos-4ffab5acb602b45f
======
m52go
Folks, the number of shooting crimes (including school shootings) in the
United States is going down. I know times like this are the worst times to
mention this fact, but it's true [0].

The media frenzy makes this look like some kind of out-of-control epidemic,
but that's just not the case.

This does not mean we should do nothing about them...any shooting is an event
that should not happen. But it's important to realize this fact because too
many people are approaching the topic emotionally rather than rationally and
proposing extreme reactions to trends that simply aren't as extreme as they
perceive them to be.

If you disagree, ask yourself why there are so many cases of shootings in the
news all of a sudden. While some recent shootings have indeed been tail-event
massacres (i.e., unusually major), many have been events that would otherwise
not have attracted much attention (that psycho teacher who shot himself in a
closet a few weeks ago comes to mind...why the heck was that on national
news?).

[0] [https://mises.org/wire/there-are-fewer-school-shootings-
now-...](https://mises.org/wire/there-are-fewer-school-shootings-now-
during-1990s)

~~~
just_testing
This is one of those statistics where there are only two distinct values that
matter:

\- Zero shootings \- Too many shootings

Any number bigger than zero is too much and we should do our best as a society
to decrease it to zero.

~~~
m52go
That's not my point. My point is that facts are being overlooked in order to
exaggerate the trend.

Pick a random person on the street and they'll probably tell you the number of
shootings in the USA is going up, not down.

As I said, action should be taken. But if people are misinformed, the correct
action cannot be taken.

~~~
tacomonstrous
Even conceding that point, so what? There are probably fewer cases of
workplace sexual harassment than there were 20 years ago. That doesn't mean
people shouldn't be vehement about ending them altogether.

------
mmanfrin
What a damning indictment of our culture that this is a feature.

~~~
forgottenpass
Absolutely. It's been well worn advice from psychologists to the media that
the loud, panicked approach to shooting news encourages more shooters.

The media takes the advice to always mention suicide help lines when reporting
on suicide. But they never take the advice to cover shooting news locally,
without detail on the shooters identity and without hysterics.

------
lolc
Given that suicidal shooters often crave attention, this is the wrong signal
to send.

~~~
gooseus
Thank you, I think the best policy for approaching these rampage suicide
murderers is to minimize their exposure in popular culture and forbid the use
of their name in the media.

This has the added benefit of not stigmatizing their family, who likely have
little to do with the event.

As an aside, I also think any killers of this kind should have their wishes
for burial null and void with their brains and bodies given immediately to
scientific research.

------
trilinearnz
Not really. This is just GPS data for Google's SOS alerts, which could be any
kind of disaster.

------
jonas21
Note that this feature isn't just for active shooters -- it's for emergencies
and crises in general [1].

[1]
[https://support.google.com/sosalerts](https://support.google.com/sosalerts)

------
itakedrugs
large pot holes and bad railroad crossings would be nice too... should be easy
to automatically detect them using all the sensors in the phones crossing them

~~~
donw
This could be a great tool for both detecting and prioritizing repair efforts
as well, and robust even in the shape of shifting traffic patterns.

------
bpchaps
The where's Waldo April fool's joke makes it a little surreal:
[https://imgur.com/a/DoQEl](https://imgur.com/a/DoQEl)

(Pardon the phone screenshot)

~~~
spondyl
I had a similar feeling when it was reported that the injured were transported
to Zuckerberg General Hospital[0]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_General_Hospital](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_General_Hospital)

------
wnevets
I thought this was an onion article.

------
joshumax
I'm working with a team to create a consensus-based distributed alert system
for emergencies [1], and as horrible as shootings are (having personally been
stuck in the middle of mass panic due to a gun threat I can say it's insanely
frightening), providing spatial and statistical tools to display, model, and
alert dangerous events like shootings will be critical in helping reduce
response times and increase assistance to victims, as well as figure out
commonalities between events. It's interesting to see Google try to tackle
that problem through augmenting emergencies over Google maps.

1: [http://proximityapp.xyz](http://proximityapp.xyz)

------
wffurr
The phrasing of this title is far too flip for a tragedy, especially one this
fresh.

------
bwang29
Wondering if the dot is placed as the center of gravity of the building , or
it is the actual room when you zoom in.

Also I wonder why some of the rooms are given names on the map such as "space
invader" and "residence evil" but not the other ones.

